# Cwc Rn Auto Divers Watch Glass & Bezel



## adam1972 (Sep 16, 2008)

Good day to you all!

Can anybody help?

I have been looking through the posts regarding CWC Diving watches & have been seeking any problems similar to my own,

I have just sent back my CWC Royal Navy Auto Diver's watch back to the surplus store in London where I purchased it in September 2007 for the watch glass & Bezel to be replaced, to be honest I am not happy with the quality of the glass which quite frankly is scratched to buggery! Also the Luminous Midday marker on the Bezel has fallen out!

CWC could not give me a quote on bezel & glass replacement until I sent the watch in with my letter of complaint, this was 7 days ago & I am still awaiting there reply before work is carried out?

I am somewhat suprised that a military spec watch has inferior glass on it, I would also like to mention that this watch replaced a 7 year old Omega seamaster 2254-50 automatic, which I hasten to add after 7 years use did not have a single scratch or ding in the Face!

Ok! so Â£1200 watch to a Â£400 military spec watch should have improved glass! the ironic thing is though that I do not dive, my main job is not manual! (I am a Merchant Navy Deck Officer) so therefore I am not impressed with this watch as a whole!

Also I would like to add that my other watch is a Rolex Submariner LV purchased new in 2005 & this is worn every weekend, again without a single mark in the face or bezel!

I do not think I have purchased a fake watch as the shop is the only place in the Uk thats deals in CWC!

Getting to the point? Is there such a big difference in the quality of glass in dive watches?

I am now considering purchasing another Omega for everyday use or possibly a Seiko 6309-7049 or a Seiko 6105 dive watch?

Any comments or views would be greatly appreciated!

Kind Regards,

Adam


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

Hi there, welcome to :rltb:

I think that the main problem is that your Omega and Rolex are likely to be fitted with Sapphire crystals - these are literally impossible to scratch. The CWC you've bought is fitted with a Mineral crystal, which while tough, is not as resistant to scratches. I suppose the good news is that crystals are reasonably cheap to replace and the CWC Diver is a very well regarded piece of kit.


----------

